# Rat Names



## Millie & Daisy (Mar 7, 2015)

What are the names of your rats, or the names you plan to give future rats? I was curious : ) I've had a hankering to name my next two Teddy and Bear if they're male, and maybe name a girl Rose if I ever get another female. Of course, I'm just dreaming for now : )


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Cheeseburger-Watson.
Bear Ninja.
Gandalf.
Spaghetti
Roger.
Winston.
Moo.
Cornelius.

Soon to be Panda..
And maybe getting another one. >=]

All male!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Molly- from MSI's song Molly
Mimi- Goddess of Death or dead minions I believe
Pastoolio- Invader Zim episode
Toast- All toasters toast toast!
V- V for Vendetta
Evy- V for Vendetta
Lynn- Lynn for short, but her real name is Little Ninja. I just combined the two. =P
Crostini- It means "little toast" in Italian. It's a type of appitizer. 

I don't know about any future names until I get any future rats. Usually my names are spure of the moment names with backed up meanings. =P


----------



## EmS (Feb 10, 2015)

Reptar
PomPom
Gouda
Berry
Moscato - aka Muskrat
Lumos
Nox 
Magic
Sharpie
Oink (hairless)
Rogaine (hairless)
King Charming- Char for short

Yup. 12 rats. 7 girls, 5 boys.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Now-
Russel
Carmen

I have to see the rat before I name it, but I've always liked Benjeman.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Boys:
Odin
Thorin
Smeagol
Albus
Mithrandir

Girls:
Freyja
Astrid
Isis
Nimh
Azurine (Zuri)


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

My girls are named: Khaleesi, Cersei, Sansa, Daenerys, Prue, Piper, Phoebe
My boys are named Remy & Malygos.

I like to keep a theme. All of my female rats are named after awesome female characters. My first two rats were named Willow & Sookie.
Currently my boys don't have a theme I named one from ratatouille & my husband named the other.


----------



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

Current:
Balzac (hairless)
Nui (hooded dumbo F)
Ginko (now Bumpy because inoperable old lady bumps) (blue berkshire F) 

Past:
Splinter (black self)
Batman (black hooded)
Robin (brown hooded)
Io (blonde hooded dumbo)


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Riana said:


> Current:
> Balzac (hairless)
> Nui (hooded dumbo F)
> Ginko (now Bumpy because inoperable old lady bumps) (blue berkshire F)
> ...


I laughed at Bumpy.. <3


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Now:
Algernon- Flowers for Algernon by Daniel Keyes
Felicity: Arrow character, means 'happiness'
Robin- idk
Asher- biblical character
Azalea- flower, metaphor in To Kill A Mockingbird
Genesis- Book in the Bible

Future- Theseus, Donatello, Euclid, Othello, Pellinore- Once and Future King, Rosalind, Romulus, Remus, and Alaska


----------



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

Ya, Bumpy kind of took me by surprise as a nickname.. I mean it's totally sad that she's so tumor-y but humour is a cruel mistress I guess..


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

Well, I've only ever had two rats. They were/are both bucks.

My first rat's name was Nicodemus Hubbu Timothy C-T-K

My second rat is named Remy.

I've always wanted to name a rat Kirby, or Sundrop, or Little Furryball.


----------



## Millie & Daisy (Mar 7, 2015)

Did you name your rat Nicodemus after the Secret of Nimh? I love that movie : ) I'd love to have a girl named Nim, because it just sounds like a super cute rat name. 



CosmicKat62 said:


> Well, I've only ever had two rats. They were/are both bucks.
> 
> My first rat's name was Nicodemus Hubbu Timothy C-T-K
> 
> ...


----------



## Millie & Daisy (Mar 7, 2015)

I kind of want a girl named Ophelia. I like going with old names that I love but could probably never give to my child for reasons of my mother probably removing me from her will XD You see, I like a lot of names that I've pitched to my own mother for a future child, and she cringes at most of them, lol. When I give it to a rat, she has no problem ; )
I also like Marigold, Mariposa (Spanish for Butterfly), Pippa, Piper, Luna, Poppy (<<<My Dad pointed out the irony of this, as poppies are toxic to rats), Pansy, Primrose, Rue (and no, not because of the Hunger Games). I generally enjoy nature names XD I'm an author so I always have names, and I guess rats are sort of an author's dream because of the fact that there are a lot of rats in the world that need names.


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

I have had:
Tybalt, Watson, Milosh, Basil (Baz)

I currently have:
Cato, Myra, Fergus

I would like to have:
Sophie, Inez, Amory, and a plain name like Jeff or Bill.

OR maybe some crazy names like Ebeneezer Crawpluff III and Guillermo Wilkinson-Peacracker-Torres.


----------



## MomwithRoandSp (Mar 26, 2015)

I love reading these names! My first two were named by my two sons. Drago named by the dragon lover and Charger named by the car lover. BUT I love the rats so much I want my own. Tomorrow I finally pick up my two babies!!! One is Homie, cuz he's my buddy. And I'm pretty sure the other one is Mrazzy, named after my favorite musician.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

All my rats names are in my signature. 

This is silly, but I really, really want a hairless rat named Chicken. LOL. I don't know why, I just do. And one day I will.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

My first rats name was Ruby. 
I currently have Beatrice (goes by Bebe) and Aurora (goes by Rora or Roro)

I really like the name Ramona for a future rat.


----------



## MelancholyMarionette (May 5, 2015)

Mine are Mina, the woman from Dracula, and Shelley, after Mary Shelley. 
I'm a bibliophile if it wasn't apparent  
I love when people give rats random names, like those of food or things. I don't know why it just seems so cute  
So far my theme seems to be Gothic literature x) 
My other considerations were Lenore and Annabelle Lee, but once I saw them, I couldn't let go of Mina and Shelley as names, even though my friend thought of them for me. They just knew me too well I suppose.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Merry and Pippin are both named after the Lord of the Rings characters. I was half way through reading Fellowship of the Ring when I got them. I want to name my next rats after Watership Down characters though. If I get girls: Hyzenthlay and Nildro-hain. If I get boys: Campion and Vervain (assuming I get 2 rats but idk)


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I always saw Ophelia as such a sad and ethereal character in Hamlet... One of the few he wrote that really had very little substance and basically just fades if not floats away... I don't know if I'd name anything Ophelia, but I suppose there's nothing actually wrong with the name itself and certain people are going to find a particular attraction or association to the Ophelia of Hamlet.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Males : Remus, Elias, Milo. I also named two males that kept their name Kairos and someone else >.>"

Females: Iris, Caius, Ophelia, Persephone, Echo, Circe, Demetria, Artemis, Athena, aand newbie Isabella. Also had an Eos and two others I forget. 

I like going Ancient Greek (rats were good luck, philosophy and mythos) more often than not. But I adore giving double meaning names;
Remus (Harry Potter), Milo(animated movie), Caius (Gaius: BBC Merlin), Circe (Cersei GOT), Ophelia (yep. Shakespeare. Also the subject of my favorite PreRaphealite Brotherhood artists and a song by Emilie autumn).


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Always loved the names of your rats Nanashi!


----------



## Fanciestrats (Mar 10, 2015)

I really wanted to name a female hairless lady godiva. I also wanted to name a male byron for no reason in particular.


----------



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

My girls are Pepper and Chilli. I'm looking for another girl but no ideas for names yet.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Jessiferatu said:


> All my rats names are in my signature.
> 
> This is silly, but I really, really want a hairless rat named Chicken. LOL. I don't know why, I just do. And one day I will.


I love this...'chicken' for a hairless ratty! Too gorgeous!


----------



## Millie & Daisy (Mar 7, 2015)

Oooh, I also think that Ruby would be fitting for a PEW : ) Astrid is awesome. I really love how many people have Basils. That is such a cute name XD I wouldn't be able to choose between pronouncing it like the spice or like the Mouse Detective, though, because both variations sound pretty awesome. Oh, and Miss Bianca would be so awesome. I already have a Miss Daisy.


----------



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

Riana said:


> Current:
> Balzac (hairless)
> Nui (hooded dumbo F)
> Ginko (now Bumpy because inoperable old lady bumps) (blue berkshire F)
> ...


Yesterday I added 2 boys to keep my solo male company! Their names are Ellis and August


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

Millie & Daisy said:


> Did you name your rat Nicodemus after the Secret of Nimh? I love that movie : ) I'd love to have a girl named Nim, because it just sounds like a super cute rat name.


Yeah!  Great book.


----------



## ParrotRat (May 16, 2015)

Pumpkin, Plum and Willow. I'm looking into getting a fourth one and naming her Bean.


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

My 4 boys are
Beasley 
Bingley
Barnaby
Potter


----------



## Mr_Mooster (May 9, 2015)

I have two girls right now named Edna and Rose.

In the future, I'll probably get two boys. If I got boys instead of the girls, I was going to name them Edgar and Hector, so I might use those.


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

My two boys are Tumbleton and Mr.Burrowsworth. Two weird names I made up, but they fit my boys well.  

If I ever had girls, I'd name two of them Piper and Buckley.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

timothy, theo, and RIP flapjack the hammy.


----------



## BeauspplMama (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm just a sucker for my one lil guy, his name is Beau (pronounced bow, its French for attractive/pretty) I may some day get other ratties, not sure what I would name them though.


----------



## alextolley (Jun 2, 2015)

I would name a black female 'Nyx' as she is the goddes of night in Greek mythology or something. I also like Rosie, shy, cleo, dexter, domino, ollie, peanut (for a boy), Phoenix, poss, scamper, willow, Zoe, zip, Zeus, jinx, j-j, and boots. Some are pretty basic like boots and some I just think are cute


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

Gus, Galahad, Bedivere, Gawaine, Percival, Agravaine and Lancelot. The last 6 are Knights of the Round Table, and Gus is named after Gus from Psyche. (He had a brother named Shawn, but he passed away)


----------

